# Who's lining up for the iPad 2 on the 25th?



## greensuperman32

Where? When?


----------



## RageBoyz

You may not want to be counting on that date, as reports now say that due to the earthquake and Tsunami in Japan, this may hold up some parts needed

Apple could be short parts for iPad 2 after Japan quake - thestar.com


----------



## greensuperman32

I'm not convinced that will delay the launch to the 24 countries on the 25th, the demand in the states seems like the bigger threat to that. No body knows how long before shortages of those parts would actually begin to affect iPad 2 production, as well who knows when the iPad 2s set to be sold on the 25th were actually made.

Then there is also this Apple's component deals should help it weather Japan crisis | Apple - CNET News


----------



## [email protected]

iPad 2 sells out in USA, March 25th international launch in doubt - TUAW

iPad 2 International Launch Delay Now Seems 'Inevitable'

I'd be surprised if the international launch happens on March 25.


----------



## greensuperman32

It seems to me everyone has been expecting a delay from the word go just because it happened last year with iPad 1, but apple has had huge demands with the iphone in the past and never delayed the international launches of those.


----------



## Mckitrick

I'm with Liam, I doubt this is going to launch on time and if it does, it will be with a paltry amount of units per store and 4-5 week delays for online orders (which is the current situation in the states right now).


----------



## ericlewis91

iPad 2 will be in stores at 5PM

source @FS_GetItFirst

(twitter)


Twitter


----------



## mgmitchell

Pretty sure I can wait until things calm down. Good grief. It's a iPad. Not the end of all wars.


----------



## KMPhotos

So much speculation. I'll add more. 
Ok, Apple announced a specific date for the international launch this year. Last year it was just 'April'.
If Apple is announcing a specific date, with so many countries, you can bet its been putting aside iPads for that launch. 
You don't don't just say you're launching in 25 countries and then just hope you can make enough iPads in 2 weeks to fill the orders. 
Will Apple dip into its international batch for Americans? It could, but it's unlikely it has since the delay online is 4-5 weeks. Could that change in a week? Sure but unlkely. 
As for parts from Japan - been reading and talking to business people. They say a huge company like Apple will already have PLENTY of the parts needed to keep rolling out devices. Where the problem could arise is with the launch of the next device - likely the iPhone 5. 
But again, it's all speculation. 
If there is going to be a delay, Apple will likely announce it today. Always give bad news on a Friday. Otherwise, I think the international launch is still a go.


----------



## greensuperman32

ericlewis91 thanks for the info, glad some retailer is giving a time, although future shop could always end up wrong.

KMPhotos that has been my thinking all along, it is what makes the most sense to me. When apple gave an exact date this time I figured they knew no matter what happened with sales in the US that they would have enough for the other 25 countries. Apple knew they would sell like crazy in the US, this is not their first time releasing a highly anticipated product, they know what they are doing.


----------



## ericlewis91

I think ill just wait a week or two, or drop by a walmart... 

I dont wanna sit and wait for 5 hours in line

I feel the Canadian launch wont be that bad, I was at futureshop the day of the original release several hours later and there was still stock


----------



## KMPhotos

More proof the iPad 2 isn't being delayed?


----------



## ericlewis91

I emailed on of the resellers here and this is what they sent me '
(didnt think you could pre-order)



> "Hi Eric,
> 
> Due to the extreme popularity of the iPad 2 our initial shipment is quite
> limited and has already been filled by customers who have already
> pre-ordered it.
> 
> In turn what this means is that on March 25th we will not be able to sell
> any iPad 2 over
> the counter as a brand new sale if you have not already pre-ordered it.
> 
> We are now taking orders for our second shipment of iPad 2, so if you'd
> like me to add you to that list I can definitely do that.
> 
> Right now we are estimating that our second shipment of iPad 2 will be
> arriving 2-3 weeks after the iPad 2 launch.
> 
> If you're interested please let me know and I can add your order right
> away"


----------



## greensuperman32

ericlewis91 said:


> I emailed on of the resellers here and this is what they sent me '
> (didnt think you could pre-order)


was this an independant reseller?


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> was this an independant reseller?


Just an apple specialist...

Im not really sure on what to call them (its not a bestbuy/futureshop/apple store)


----------



## greensuperman32

ericlewis91 said:


> Just an apple specialist...
> 
> Im not really sure on what to call them (its not a bestbuy/futureshop/apple store)


alright, so they arent a chain then?
that would explain them doing preorders, and they likely wouldnt have much stock anyway.


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> alright, so they arent a chain then?
> that would explain them doing preorders, and they likely wouldnt have much stock anyway.


it was an Apple Specialist (Reseller)


----------



## phphreak

I'll likely order online and hope for the best! Most Apple stores will have limited stock, and other sellers will have 2-3 on hand (I'm guessing). There have been issues regarding the first batch having a backlight leak. It might be a good idea to wait it out. The sad part is that 1-2 months from now, the thing will be closer to obsolete!


----------



## ericlewis91

ipadincanada says 8am apple stores

why wouldnt futureshop be the same?


----------



## KMPhotos

ericlewis91 said:


> ipadincanada says 8am apple stores
> 
> why wouldnt futureshop be the same?


It's all just speculation right now until Apple officially announces it. 
In the UK, lots of resellers are telling customers it's a 5pm launch. If true, it'll likely be the same here. 
Again though, this is all just speculation until Apple announces the time. 
Hopefully today or tomorrow. Pricing would be nice too.


----------



## Stephanie

I signed up for Apple to 'notify me' for the iPad2 availability but haven't heard anything yet. I wonder how long they'll wait before they say anything.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'll order online and if I get one in store just cancel it. 
There will be no delay. If so Apple would have changed the date weeks ago.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Stephanie said:


> I signed up for Apple to 'notify me' for the iPad2 availability but haven't heard anything yet. I wonder how long they'll wait before they say anything.


FYI: I did the same for iPad 1 an never got anything!


----------



## thadley

If it's a 5pm launch I'll line up at Eaton Centre, maybe around 3pm. If 8am, Sherway, around 5am. I'd like to get one, but I don't need one, so that's about all the time I'm willing to devote to it. 

I think it will launch. I suspect Apple would've let us know by now if it wasn't going to. I suspect there won't be many of them, but I think it will still launch.

If I don't get one on launch day I'll probably just hit a few Futureshops and Best Buys or maybe just order online. I can wait a few weeks on it.


----------



## ericlewis91

Im hoping its 8am, get in line at 12:00AM and be home by 8:30...

that would be an ideal plan! (too bad the Apple Store is not here in Waterloo yet) 

Where should I go?


----------



## thadley

Stephanie said:


> I signed up for Apple to 'notify me' for the iPad2 availability but haven't heard anything yet. I wonder how long they'll wait before they say anything.


I think their "notification" will consist of emailing you on Friday afternoon saying "The iPad 2 is now for sale in Canada! Check your local Apple Store or order online!"

Meanwhile, it will already be sold out...


----------



## greensuperman32

I'm think of lining up at the eaton center store around 6pm thursday


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> I'm think of lining up at the eaton center store around 6pm thursday


I think you will get one 

I was thinking 12am for the 8am launch... hmmmm


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any confirmation on the exact hour of launch? 
Can't wait !


----------



## ericlewis91

iphoneottawa said:


> Any confirmation on the exact hour of launch?
> Can't wait !


ipadincanada says 8am for Apple Stores

and futureshop says 5pm...


----------



## Adguyy

I'll be at Rideau centre Apple store this Friday at 3PM 
I hope to see all the Apple fans there!


----------



## Stephanie

thadley said:


> I think their "notification" will consist of emailing you on Friday afternoon saying "The iPad 2 is now for sale in Canada! Check your local Apple Store or order online!"
> 
> Meanwhile, it will already be sold out...


Ha! That actually sounds entirely believable.


----------



## iphoneottawa

ericlewis91 said:


> ipadincanada says 8am for Apple Stores
> 
> and futureshop says 5pm...


So we should line up at Apple first!


----------



## jhuynh

greensuperman32 said:


> I'm think of lining up at the eaton center store around 6pm thursday


Where are you going to be lining up? I read that Eaton Center will kick you out when they lock the outside doors for the night.


----------



## keebler27

This might raise hope, but after my experience in Myrtle Beach last week, there should be ipads left over the next day. I'd be very, very surprised if they sold out.

Between Futureshops, Best Buys and the Apple Store (well, here in Ottawa and I imagine it would be the same in TO or other cities with Apple stores), there will be stock left over.

So good luck!

Wifey loves her. She's not that technical at all and has commented on how apps launch faster and how video plays smoother (although I see no problems on my new hand-me-down ipad1). The point: for her to say something, means it's faster  lol (and i've told that to her face too


----------



## ericlewis91

BESTBUY

Best Buy bringing iPad 2 to Canada this Friday at 10am, no pre-orders | 9 to 5 Mac Best Buy bringing iPad 2 to Canada this Friday at 10am, no pre-orders | Apple Intelligence

Apparently its 10am there...



Rumored: 8am Apple Store

+ confirmed futureshop at 5pm


----------



## greensuperman32

that's quite strange. why would best buy and futureshop be different times? Future Shop is a division of Best Buy after all.


----------



## ericlewis91

I really hope Apple releases information soon about pricing and launch details..

you think all the retailers would be at the same time

don't forget that walmart's do sell iPads.. I wonder if they will get the iPad 2


----------



## iphoneottawa

ericlewis91 said:


> i really hope apple releases information soon about pricing and launch details..


+1


----------



## KMPhotos

ericlewis91 said:


> BESTBUY
> 
> Best Buy bringing iPad 2 to Canada this Friday at 10am, no pre-orders | 9 to 5 Mac Best Buy bringing iPad 2 to Canada this Friday at 10am, no pre-orders | Apple Intelligence
> 
> Apparently its 10am there...
> 
> 
> 
> Rumored: 8am Apple Store
> 
> + confirmed futureshop at 5pm


Ok - but if you read the 9to5 Mac article you'll see the Best Buy guy says they'll hand out vouchers at 10am with the model, size and colour you want. He then goes on to say they likely won't be able to sell you the actual iPad 2 until 5pm like in the US. 
So this is almost another confirmation of the 5pm release. 
What I don't like is the wait until the 24th for pricing and release info from Apple. 
Why wait so long to announce that?


----------



## Adguyy

looks like now the Apple stores will open at 8AM this Friday. I guess I'll go around 7Am.


----------



## keebler27

hey folks, hope i don't get in trouble for a sort-of-dual-post, but check the classifieds.
one of the folks we bought an ipad2 for, doesn't want the 3G version so it's up for sale.

could save yourself some valuable time not standing in line


----------



## thadley

Adguyy said:


> looks like now the Apple stores will open at 8AM this Friday. I guess I'll go around 7Am.


Just curious, where did you hear that? If so I may have to head downtown early and try and grab one at Eaton Centre.


----------



## Adguyy

I got my info from "iPad in Canada" site.


----------



## AutumnLord

*5 PM Launch Time - Officially Confirmed*

The iPad 2 will be launching at 5 PM, *not* 8 AM as previously reported. 

Apple - Press Info - iPad 2 Arrives in 25 More Countries This Friday


----------



## csonni

So, if I'm at Atlantic Time, I can make my iPad 2 purchase online at 1 a.m. my time on Friday? I wonder why 1 a.m.? Why not 12:01 a.m. for that matter?


----------



## mwickens

> So, if I'm at Atlantic Time, I can make my iPad 2 purchase online at 1 a.m. my time on Friday?


No, 1AM PT, so 5AM Atlantic.


----------



## ColBalt

*Annoyed*

It's any one annoyed that the price is higher than US pricing? Blatant price gouge. 
At our current dollar that is about $30 USD more the what US customers pay. Don't try and tell me that have we have to pay for shipping over the boarder cause thats bull. Product arrive from Asia through our own ports. 
The price should have been the same as the US ($499) at the very most.


----------



## Adguyy

wow the news keeps changing.
I'll be in line at the Rideau Centre then at 5pm


----------



## lang

ColBalt said:


> It's any one annoyed that the price is higher than US pricing? Blatant price gouge.
> At our current dollar that is about $30 USD more the what US customers pay. Don't try and tell me that have we have to pay for shipping over the boarder cause thats bull. Product arrive from Asia through our own ports.
> The price should have been the same as the US ($499) at the very most.


Annoyed? Of course. But Canadians should be used to this by now.


----------



## shooting_rubber

What time do you guys think I should line up at the Apple store in Rideau to guarantee myself one? I am looking for the 32GB WiFi white model.


----------



## ColBalt

lang said:


> Annoyed? Of course. But Canadians should be used to this by now.


And it shouldn't be that way. See this is why the world says Canadians are "nice". 
We need to start b¡tch about things like this. I was hopping Apple would have the foresight and set a far price, but their like every other company. 
I'm not surprised but annoyed we still have to bend over. And we Canadian continue to smile and ask for more!


----------



## ericlewis91

lang said:


> Annoyed? Of course. But Canadians should be used to this by now.


dont't forget our 13% tax as well.. just adds $67.47 to the base price...

I wonder the smart cover prices... 

Other previous iPad stuff was $39 in the states (such as previous case) and $45 in Canada

I can assume the iPad smart cover will be $45?... i hope not...should be $39cnd


----------



## thadley

shooting_rubber said:


> What time do you guys think I should line up at the Apple store in Rideau to guarantee myself one? I am looking for the 32GB WiFi white model.


I'm curious about this myself. I was thinking noon, but I don't know if that will be too late. Anyone else have plans on lining up?


----------



## SINC

I'm going to buy one online for my wife. No lineups and hopefully here in a few days.


----------



## Adguyy

I want the 32Gb White WIFI one too. I also want the grey cover. I think I will be there around 3:30 - 4:00.


----------



## KMPhotos

ericlewis91 said:


> dont't forget our 13% tax as well.. just adds $67.47 to the base price...
> 
> I wonder the smart cover prices...
> 
> Other previous iPad stuff was $39 in the states (such as previous case) and $45 in Canada
> 
> I can assume the iPad smart cover will be $45?... i hope not...should be $39cnd


You are correct about the Smart Cover pricing.
$45 & $80
It's in the official Apple Canadian News Release
Apple (Canada) - iPad 2 Arrives in 25 More Countries This Friday


----------



## ericlewis91

I have decided to purchase one online (first American orders were hear within a week and then it slowly got delayed to 4-5 weeks)

Its 1am... Is that Eastern or Pacific?
*Edit: it says 1AM PDT.. so 3am Eastern?*

Also will you be able to pick up a smart cover before 5pm on friday from bestbuy or futureshop? (I have a $50 giftcard towards one)

Thanks If anyone knows...


----------



## KMPhotos

Wow - there really is a business for everything.
Ad from Kijiji ......
"If you want that new iPad2 on March 25th but can't stand in line I can do it for you! 

I will be lining up in the cold at 2:30am on March 25 and waiting until the ipad2 is released and then picking a few up. My rate is $40 plus the retail cost of the actual iPad. this way you ensure you pay basically the same amount as you would in the store and don't have to wait in line.

I do these kinds of tasks professionally so I have a great deal of experience with these kinds of product releases."


----------



## ericlewis91

$40 is much more reasonable... some people have sold there spot in line for much more

iPhone $800
YouTube - Last years iPhone Release Some Lady gets burned

Or iPad 2 for $900
YouTube - Woman Sells 1st Spot in iPad 2 Line for $900




Is it 3am or 4am Eastern..... for online If its 1am PDT


----------



## KMPhotos

ericlewis91 said:


> $40 is much more reasonable... some people have sold there spot in line for much more
> 
> iPhone $800
> YouTube - Last years iPhone Release Some Lady gets burned
> 
> Or iPad 2 for $900
> YouTube - Woman Sells 1st Spot in iPad 2 Line for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 3am or 4am Eastern..... for online If its 1am PDT


1am Pacific = 2am Mountain = 4am Eastern


----------



## ericlewis91

KMPhotos said:


> 1am Pacific = 2am Mountain = 4am Eastern


thank you! I was unsure about the PDT and PT (the difference)


----------



## PosterBoy

It's more expensive in Canada?! Say it ain't so! It's like we're a different country, with separate banking, transportation, import/export laws and a hell of a lot less people and everything!

It's annoying, but only because the US is the one next door. Ask a Brit how our prices are sometime.

That said, the difference is only 20$ now. Not terrible at all.


----------



## andreww

PosterBoy said:


> It's more expensive in Canada?! Say it ain't so! It's like we're a different country, with separate banking, transportation, import/export laws and a hell of a lot less people and everything!
> 
> It's annoying, but only because the US is the one next door. Ask a Brit how our prices are sometime.
> 
> That said, the difference is only 20$ now. Not terrible at all.


I guess Apple's response to that could be that the original development costs for iPad2 came over a year ago when the Canadian dollar was less than the US dollar. Just because the CDN dollar is better now, they still have to recover that money. That said, next years devices should be at least at par with US cost.


----------



## iphoneottawa

5pm on march 25th. Just got email from Apple.


----------



## iphoneottawa

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/?cid...72&Email_OID=b89f844433b5963fbac8fac284f690fa


----------



## csonni

Looks like online orders will be pre-order. Does this mean that it won't ship for several weeks? You'd think they'd have a good number on hand for online orders.


----------



## fyrefly

csonni said:


> Looks like online orders will be pre-order. Does this mean that it won't ship for several weeks? You'd think they'd have a good number on hand for online orders.


If it's anything like the US online sales, when the store comes up, the ship times will be 2-3 Days. Then after a few mins, 3-5 Days. Then 1-2 Weeks. Then 3-4 Weeks. 

US Online orders currently sit at 4-5 Weeks.


----------



## robert

Looks like I'll be ordering on-line too. So I won't be getting it for a month after that?
Who besides Apple will have ipads on Friday?
Carbon Computing? Future Shop???????
Thanks in advance.
Robert


----------



## thadley

K, all things aside, what times are people who are lining up planning on doing so? I was gonna aim for a bit after noon, maybe, but not sure if that's gonna be too late? I know with the iPhone 4 I lined up at 5, launch was at...what, 8, 10? Course, that was in the morning too, which discourages a lot of people.


----------



## shooting_rubber

thadley said:


> K, all things aside, what times are people who are lining up planning on doing so? I was gonna aim for a bit after noon, maybe, but not sure if that's gonna be too late? I know with the iPhone 4 I lined up at 5, launch was at...what, 8, 10? Course, that was in the morning too, which discourages a lot of people.


+1... I want to know this too. What time are you all planning on lining up for the 5 PM launch?


----------



## shonline

shooting_rubber said:


> +1... I want to know this too. What time are you all planning on lining up for the 5 PM launch?


Same here. I will be going to Sherway (Near Toronto) and I sure don't want to line up for 11 hours. I love the morning launches as you can arrive ay 6am and be pretty assured you are close the the front.

This 5PM launch is baffling...

10AM?


----------



## KMPhotos

fyrefly said:


> If it's anything like the US online sales, when the store comes up, the ship times will be 2-3 Days. Then after a few mins, 3-5 Days. Then 1-2 Weeks. Then 3-4 Weeks.
> 
> US Online orders currently sit at 4-5 Weeks.


Don't take this as fact, but I expect the online orders go ship in a similar time frame to the iPhone 4. In Canada if you ordered it the minute it went on sale it was still 3-4 weeks shipping. With the demand for the iPad 2, I suspect we will see a similar time frame.


----------



## jhuynh

KMPhotos said:


> Don't take this as fact, but I expect the online orders go ship in a similar time frame to the iPhone 4. In Canada if you ordered it the minute it went on sale it was still 3-4 weeks shipping. With the demand for the iPad 2, I suspect we will see a similar time frame.


I ordered an iPhone 4 the morning it was released and received it early the next week.


----------



## KMPhotos

jhuynh said:


> I ordered an iPhone 4 the morning it was released and received it early the next week.


Well you must have been super lucky or something because I have a lot of friends who ordered the minute it went on sale and they didn't get it for 3 weeks.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Only 48h to go!
♥ . .))(
♫ .(ړײ) ♫.
♥ .«▓» ♥.
♫ ..╝╚.. ♫


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Only 48h to go!
> ♥ . .))(
> ♫ .(ړײ) ♫.
> ♥ .«▓» ♥.
> ♫ ..╝╚.. ♫


Yep, can't wait lol. Where are you lining up, and what time are you lining up do you think? I think Rideau center Apple store will have the most stock, but also the worst lines..


----------



## Mckitrick

My father in law picked one up for me in Lockport (he lives there) so I'm getting mine on Saturday when he comes up!


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> Yep, can't wait lol. Where are you lining up, and what time are you lining up do you think? I think Rideau center Apple store will have the most stock, but also the worst lines..


I agree. I'll probably order online at 1AM and then go to south keys at 3pm looking at FS, Walmart and BB.
I did the same last time and ended up with 2, but was worth it. Returned one of them of course.


----------



## vicks.99

iphoneottawa said:


> I agree. I'll probably order online at 1AM and then go to south keys at 3pm looking at FS, Walmart and BB.
> I did the same last time and ended up with 2, but was worth it. Returned one of them of course.


You mean 4am right? According to the Apple press release (below), the iPads will go on sale at 1am PDT which would be 4am in Ontario.


iPad 2 Arrives in 25 More Countries This Friday

Available in Hong Kong, Korea & Singapore in April

MARKHAM, Ontario—March 22, 2011—Apple® today announced that iPad® 2, the second-generation of its third post-PC device, will go on sale in 25 additional countries this Friday, March 25. iPad 2 will be available at Apple retail stores and select Apple Authorized Resellers at 5 p.m. local time, and online through the *Apple Store® (Apple (Canada)) beginning at 1 a.m PDT*. Apple today also announced that all models of iPad 2 will be available in Hong Kong, Korea, Singapore and additional countries in April.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the correction 


----------



## csonni

I'm really hoping that the iPads online will be shipping in a few days. I really don't want to wait 3-4 weeks. I guess we'll see how this pans out in less than a day (5:00 a.m. my time).


----------



## satchmo

The bigger question is what colour to get? ;-)
The white 'looks' lighter and modern...but the black with black cover looks stealth!
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KMPhotos

csonni said:


> I'm really hoping that the iPads online will be shipping in a few days. I really don't want to wait 3-4 weeks. I guess we'll see how this pans out in less than a day (5:00 a.m. my time).


We should get a better idea later today when the iPad 2 goes on sale online in Australia. Not sure the time difference but it'll likely be this afternoon.

Update - as of 6:42am Mountain or 8:42am Eastern, it ist 11:42pm in Sydney Austarlia.


----------



## jhuynh

satchmo said:


> The bigger question is what colour to get? ;-)
> The white 'looks' lighter and modern...but the black with black cover looks stealth!
> Decisions, decisions.


On the iPad today podcast they mention the white one also looks like it has a smaller screen when you look at it but it's an illusion. Personally I still want a white one. I just prefer the way it looks.


----------



## Jagadis

I know this is a sensitive topic and I certainly don't want to put any kind of racist spin on it. 

I really hope that the lineups in Toronto tomorrow are not clogged with people who are being paid to buy iPads for shipment back to Asia and Russia. This was a huge problem in NYC a few weeks back and this was also a huge problem with the iPhone4 launch in Canada. While it is not illegal and people are free to do as they wish...it just friggin rubs me the wrong way. It kinda messes things up for many of us who have waited a long time to get this wonderful product. 

Thoughts?

Jagadis


----------



## iphoneottawa

Also I heard movies look better against the black border.


----------



## csonni

I think the white will probably show dirt more after a continual handling, unless you've got squeeky clean hands. My wife usual tells me that my hand towel gets dirty pretty quick, so my white iPad would probably bear the same resemblance as my hand towel. I personally prefer black.


----------



## Elric

so 5pm tomorrow... what time to line up? And where?
I'm in the middle of London and Kitchener...


----------



## Joker Eh

Just in case anyone was thinking of ordering it online and expecting short wait periods

First International iPad 2 Online Sales Begin With 2-3 Week Shipping Estimates - Mac Rumors


----------



## John Griffin

I for one am waiting for iPad 3. 

The money that I would have spent on an iPad 2 is being sent instead to to the Red Cross relief effort in Japan.


----------



## IronMac

Right, so no one going to be lining up overnight at the Eaton Centre? Anyone know what the policy there is now? I've done an overnight there before but it may have changed since then.


----------



## jhuynh

IronMac said:


> Right, so no one going to be lining up overnight at the Eaton Centre? Anyone know what the policy there is now? I've done an overnight there before but it may have changed since then.


Someone said their friend is in line since this morning on ipadincanada. I'm gonna head out for lunch to see if someone is actually in line or not. I'm gonna ask if they can tweet out how many people in line every once in a while or something.


----------



## IronMac

jhuynh said:


> Someone said their friend is in line since this morning on ipadincanada. I'm gonna head out for lunch to see if someone is actually in line or not. I'm gonna ask if they can tweet out how many people in line every once in a while or something.


Are you talking about Eaton Centre? I can be down there after 5 or so.


----------



## jhuynh

IronMac said:


> Are you talking about Eaton Centre? I can be down there after 5 or so.


yeah, I wouldn't have quoted you if I wasn't talking about Eaton Centre....


----------



## Elric

Anyone know if Mac Outpost in London Ontario are getting any?


----------



## IronMac

Ok, well, I see the posts on ipadincanada. So, it looks like two so far? I can skip out early and be down there in half an hour but I don't want to be kicked out for trying to stay overnight. I've emailed the Eaton Centre's General Manager but no reply from her.

The other options are to line up early at the Future Shop or Best Buy just outside of the Eaton Centre at 4-5 am in the morning, get a reservation sheet or get on one and pick up at 5 pm.

The only good thing about doing an overnight is bragging rights and some sort of camaraderie.


----------



## jhuynh

IronMac said:


> Ok, well, I see the posts on ipadincanada. So, it looks like two so far? I can skip out early and be down there in half an hour but I don't want to be kicked out for trying to stay overnight. I've emailed the Eaton Centre's General Manager but no reply from her.
> 
> The other options are to line up early at the Future Shop or Best Buy just outside of the Eaton Centre at 4-5 am in the morning, get a reservation sheet or get on one and pick up at 5 pm.
> 
> The only good thing about doing an overnight is bragging rights and some sort of camaraderie.


I won't be getting to eaton center apple store until tomorrow morning anyway. I don't see any point in waiting over night...

Also, I heard the security will kick you out to line up outside when they lock the doors.


----------



## ericlewis91

Elric said:


> Anyone know if Mac Outpost in London Ontario are getting any?


they are
Mac Outpost London | Facebook

Unsure of quantity

I am also in London.. I was thinking of the North Futureshop or Bestbuy but I cant make it until 3pm....


----------



## Crem

what time is everyone lining up? im going to be heading out to futureshop around 2, just to see if any lines have formed. what's the idea time?


----------



## IronMac

Crem said:


> what time is everyone lining up? im going to be heading out to futureshop around 2, just to see if any lines have formed. what's the idea time?


Which FS and what times are you talking about? 2 pm this afternoon? 2 am tomorrow morning? 2 pm tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## robert

Just got an e-mail from Mostly Digital. They will have stock as well. Just FYI


----------



## ericlewis91

Well last year I went to a future shop on launch and bought a 32gb wifi around 6:30pm and they still had a few left...

but now its 2011 and the iPad 2 is better and there is a higher demand, i don't think that would be possible tomorrow...


----------



## Crem

IronMac said:


> Which FS and what times are you talking about? 2 pm this afternoon? 2 am tomorrow morning? 2 pm tomorrow afternoon?


sorry should have been more clear  2 pm tomorrow, at the Oakville, ON futureshop


----------



## shooting_rubber

I am thinking of lining up around 6-7AM at the Apple store in Rideau Centre. You guys think that's enough time?


----------



## keebler27

*WOW! dead pixels, but revealing in iPad2 stock*

Hey folks,

If you're going to line up, make sure you do.

It sure sounds like stock levels won't be fantastic or, will be very tight.

My story:

The iPad2 I bought in the US has 2 dead pixels on it! grrrrr!! Wifey uses it for work so that kind of bites. She didn't notice it, but I'm concerned it could be a growing problem.

Best Buy in Kanata won't exchange it for me b/c it was bought at US Best Buy (which I think is BS). The Rideau Apple store said they won't have any replacement units in stock for a week or more (b/c they want to sell what they've got...I can understand it although I don't like it.

Called Apple and even though I bought Applecare for it, they can't do an Advanced Product Replacement b/c, and this is getting around to the moral of my point, they don't have stock right now.

They are selling out like hotcakes. The rep admitted they've sold millions of these things already. The only way for me to get it fixed would be send it in and get repaired, which I'm not going to do. It's not that major of a deal, but being that it's for work and as petty as it may seem, I don't want her clients being distracted by anything except listening to her and reviewing their portfolios. I guess I have to wait a bit. It's under coverage so no problem there.

Also, the Kanata Best Buy said they were only getting 10 units in!!! WOW!

So, if you're going to line up, I wouldn't screw around with being late before 5 PM. If you really want one, line up early is my advice.

Good luck!
Keebler


----------



## IronMac

Ok, I got a report from someone in the Eaton Centre. There are at least three guys sitting in chairs there already.


----------



## shooting_rubber

IronMac said:


> Ok, I got a report from someone in the Eaton Centre. There are at least three guys sitting in chairs there already.


here: hammondj's photos - People waiting outside the Toronto Apple Store for the #iPad launch tomorrow | Plixi


----------



## IronMac

Ugh. Trust me, I look better than any of those three.


----------



## fyrefly

IronMac said:


> Ugh. Trust me, I look better than any of those three.


Hah. While hilarious that you felt the need to point that out, why does it matter?


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> here: hammondj's photos - People waiting outside the Toronto Apple Store for the #iPad launch tomorrow | Plixi


So it begins!



----------



## IronMac

fyrefly said:


> Hah. While hilarious that you felt the need to point that out, why does it matter?


I'm an arrogant piece of work that thinks he can elevate the general aesthetics of this sort of event.

As an aside, why is everyone around here wearing dark clothing!? Sheesh! Isn't winter dreary enough at times without the need to look like a group of hunched over polyester lemmings?


----------



## jhuynh

IronMac said:


> I'm an arrogant piece of work that thinks he can elevate the general aesthetics of this sort of event.
> 
> As an aside, why is everyone around here wearing dark clothing!? Sheesh! Isn't winter dreary enough at times without the need to look like a group of hunched over polyester lemmings?


I fully expect to see you there in neon 80's clothing tomorrow... I think I'm gonna get there around 7-8 in the morning.


----------



## greensuperman32

I am also from London and currently plan on lining up at the best buy across from white oaks mall at about 7am, anyone else from london lining up there?


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> I am also from London and currently plan on lining up at the best buy across from white oaks mall at about 7am, anyone else from london lining up there?



im from london but I live 5mins from Masonville (Im just going to order online)

I wont be back into london until 3pm and that leaves slim chances...


----------



## maximusbibicus

shooting_rubber said:


> here: hammondj's photos - People waiting outside the Toronto Apple Store for the #iPad launch tomorrow | Plixi


:-(


----------



## greensuperman32

ericlewis91 said:


> im from london but I live 5mins from Masonville (Im just going to order online)
> 
> I wont be back into london until 3pm and that leaves slim chances...


that mean you're gonna be up at 4am to order, or will you just order whenever tomorrow?


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> that mean you're gonna be up at 4am to order, or will you just order whenever tomorrow?


ill be staying up till 4am... im sure it won't be 2-3 weeks like australia etc. I think they would have seperate stock for Canada and if I am one of the firsts online!

I may drop by a futureshop/walmart at 3ish and see if the lines are bad.. but who knows..

Last year I stopped at the north futureshop at 630ish and picked up a 32gb and there was a few left.. maybe ill be lucky again


----------



## iphoneottawa

R we sure for 4AM ET?


----------



## csonni

I betcha Apple's servers will be jam packed at 1:00 a.m. PST. I'll be sure to be trying to make my order at 5 a.m. AST.


----------



## greensuperman32

iphoneottawa said:


> R we sure for 4AM ET?


well apple said 1am PDT and that equals 4am ET. Otherwise apple have to open up the store seperately for each time zone in canada which would be a total pain in the ass to do.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Stocked*

I was dismayed to learn that all stock of the iPad 2 in Florida were depleted come the week-end. I phone all the Best Buy stores in the southern area where we vacationed and they were sold out. The Target and WalMart stores were out of the precious pad too.

I look forward to reading your reports as you venture forth to grab this latest incarnation.:clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any news on line ups? 
Any new photos from Eaton centre?



----------



## IronMac

Okay, here's the latest info. Am in line at the Eaton Centre where there is about 2 dozen of us. Security will kick us out at 1:30 am and let us back in at 6 am. There is a sign up sheet going around at the moment.


----------



## shooting_rubber

IronMac said:


> Okay, here's the latest info. Am in line at the Eaton Centre where there is about 2 dozen of us. Security will kick us out at 1:30 am and let us back in at 6 am. There is a sign up sheet going around at the moment.


Damn. Already eh? I guess I should head over to the Rideau Centre Apple store pretty early tomorrow.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thx for the update & Best of luck with the wait.



----------



## IronMac

iphoneottawa said:


> Thx for the update & Best of luck with the wait.
> 


Thanks, and good luck to everyone else. 

I'll drop an update once in a while. The line is VERY slowly growing. I don't think that anyone who lines up early tomorrow morning will have any problems getting one. No guarantees after 9 am though.


----------



## gmark2000

IronMac said:


> Okay, here's the latest info. Am in line at the Eaton Centre where there is about 2 dozen of us. Security will kick us out at 1:30 am and let us back in at 6 am. There is a sign up sheet going around at the moment.


That's crap! When the Apple Store opened at Eaton Centre, we were allowed to stay inside all night. You were there IronMac!


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> That's crap! When the Apple Store opened at Eaton Centre, we were allowed to stay inside all night. You were there IronMac!


Yeah, well, the rumour is that the iPhone 4 launch left a real mess and they now have banned people from staying overnight.

The official line is that because the Eaton Centre is linked to the TTC and the TTC closes at 1 and reopens at 6 that the EC has to fall in line with that. Luckily I live close by so I can go and shower and maybe snooze a little. Some of the other poor sods here have to stay outside because they live too far away to do that.


----------



## croatsensation

I am so glad I was able to pick one up while in Florida at the Florida Mall in Orlando. I tried to get it Friday night at Walden G in Buffalo but I came to late after getting my hotel room. I got lucky last Wed in Florida to get it as an Apple rep told me they had some coming the next day. Good luck all, great device you will not be disappointed


----------



## IronMac

10 pm update. Line has grown a little. CTV camera was here. The Apple Store staff has put up black tarp to block out the sight of the new iPad 2 being set out tonight. It will be available for people to play with tomorrow but no sales until 5 pm.

Man, this MBP has so little juice left. Will have to see what happens after 1:00 am and see whether or not I want to stick with the group or head home for a charge-up and a nap.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thx, Great posts!
Did CTV interview you ? 


----------



## mikehole

IronMac said:


> 10 pm update. Line has grown a little. CTV camera was here. The Apple Store staff has put up black tarp to block out the sight of the new iPad 2 being set out tonight. It will be available for people to play with tomorrow but no sales until 5 pm.
> 
> Man, this MBP has so little juice left. Will have to see what happens after 1:00 am and see whether or not I want to stick with the group or head home for a charge-up and a nap.


oh wait.. no sales until 5pm for apple stores?

i thought that was only with bestbuy and futureshop.

or did i read that wrong


----------



## greensuperman32

mikehole said:


> oh wait.. no sales until 5pm for apple stores?
> 
> i thought that was only with bestbuy and futureshop.
> 
> or did i read that wrong


nope, apple isnt selling in their stores till 5pm, just like the us launch


----------



## mikehole

greensuperman32 said:


> nope, apple isnt selling in their stores till 5pm, just like the us launch


oh snap. so the people lining up right now, are trooping it until 5pm tomorrow?


----------



## greensuperman32

mikehole said:


> oh snap. so the people lining up right now, are trooping it until 5pm tomorrow?


yes sir! they'll be pretty cold too when they are kicked out of the eaton center for 4 and a half hours


----------



## mikehole

greensuperman32 said:


> yes sir! they'll be pretty cold too when they are kicked out of the eaton center for 4 and a half hours


oh man. here i am thinking it was going to be a regular morning launch.

looks like i have a lot of thinking to do


----------



## IronMac

11:00 pm update. Probably my last update because my MBP's juice is shot after watching a movie and surfing the 'Net. Line has grown a little bit more. It is getting a little chilly here but no big deal.

No, CTV did not interview me. 

Security is going to be very strict at 6:00 am. Any fighting or running or pushing will get the offenders kicked out. No exceptions.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck
I'll be up waiting for the online orders. I hope they will have fast shipping.
(\_/) | _/
(\(ó;ò)/) /_/
]___[=/


----------



## ehMax

Is everyone aware that the iPad's go on-sale tomorrow at 5:00 PM? People are starting to wait in line now already?  :yikes: :yikes:

Just wondering if anyone is thinking that they'll get one when Apple opens in the morning. 

But WOW... that is dedication and excitement of getting the new iPad! :clap:


----------



## keebler27

iphoneottawa said:


> Good luck
> I'll be up waiting for the online orders. I hope they will have fast shipping.
> (\_/) | _/
> (\(ó;ò)/) /_/
> ]___[=/


it'll be interesting b/c the US online orders are 3-4 wks.
good luck!


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> here: hammondj's photos - People waiting outside the Toronto Apple Store for the #iPad launch tomorrow | Plixi


Yes, check this out ... posted 10 h ago!


----------



## iphoneottawa

keebler27 said:


> it'll be interesting b/c the US online orders are 3-4 wks.
> good luck!


Thx 
We will see in few hours. 


----------



## ericlewis91

According to RFD



> Just went by Best Buy North in London (Wife was at Micheal's) and two guys had already set up a tent for the night. Store staff said they got there a 5pm. Going to be a cold windy night.


Thats insane, my hometown! 

Those who are going to line up on March 25 for the iPad 2 - what's your strategy? - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

5min drive from my parents house...


----------



## greensuperman32

some people are crazy! 24hrs outside in this cold weather? hell no


----------



## ericlewis91

ordered online

delivers april 15-22

BOOOO


----------



## greensuperman32

ericlewis91 said:


> ordered online
> 
> delivers april 15-22
> 
> BOOOO


ouch, that blows


----------



## ericlewis91

greensuperman32 said:


> ouch, that blows


well my exams are april 10, 11, 13 and 20th

so at least my first set will be done... (less distraction)


----------



## csonni

So, it's 5 a.m. Atlantic time and no iPad 2 available for purchase yet. Hmmm.


----------



## [email protected]

4:04 EST, and still "Currently Unavailable".


----------



## ericlewis91

I used my educational site

You can also try an EPP (such as McDonalds or RBC etc - they don't verify IDs)


----------



## csonni

Got it!


----------



## csonni

Bummer. Can't seem to get Express shipping. Only Free Standard.


----------



## Dr T

csonni said:


> So, it's 5 a.m. Atlantic time and no iPad 2 available for purchase yet. Hmmm.


Leave the site and come back. Or refresh in some other way.

The fabled iPad 2 is definitely on offer in the PDT time zone...


----------



## iphoneottawa

Done. 

Leaves Apple:15 Apr
Receive it:22 Apr


----------



## csonni

Not shipping for another 2-3 weeks. I couldn't find any way to get expedited shipping so I'm stuck with free standard- 8-12 days after shipped. Oh well.


----------



## IronMac

Ok, we are all back after sitting out in -12 Celsius weather. Not very fun. There's about 70 people here now. I went home for an hour to get a quick charge to my MBP.

Does anyone know if the Apple Store will let you recharge your equipment?


----------



## greensuperman32

Holy crap! I hope all of those 70 people realize they aren't selling it till 5PM!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Worth the wait: Online shipping is in a month! Good luck.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any photos? 


----------



## IronMac

The line really got a bump at 5:15 or 5:30. The number of people that really stayed overnight was maybe 40 or so. The line is really growing now. 

And, no, no photos on my end. Those who want photos will have to look elsewhere, sorry.

Am running out of juice so will update at around 8 or so.


----------



## greensuperman32

Well I'm on my way to best buy south London now as I type to line up, its going to be a long long day!


----------



## Dr T

greensuperman32 said:


> Well I'm on my way to best buy south London now as I type to line up, its going to be a long long day!


Have fun, let us know how it goes.


----------



## greensuperman32

Just got here, only 3 of us here so far.


----------



## Dr T

greensuperman32 said:


> Just got here, only 3 of us here so far.


Hang in there, eh.


----------



## azilnik

greeny weeny


----------



## gmark2000

I lined up at Walden Galleria in Buffalo for the U.S. Launch two weeks ago. I was about 100th in line (arrived about 12:30pm). Front of the line guy was 5am and the top ten were by 10am. Around 3:45-4:00 it doubled and by 5:00pm there were about 500 waiting to get in.

The line moved slowly but surely. The store was closed from 3pm to 5pm to reset the store and add a new window display. Each customer was handed a numbered ticket for each of the iPads (maximum 2) that they were going to buy. There was no guarantee as to which of the 18 models were in stock. In Canada, it'll be simpler with only six models to choose from.

I got two iPad 2s and am sure glad that I did now!


----------



## Dr T

gmark2000 said:


> ...
> 
> I got two iPad 2s and am sure glad that I did now!


Pls tell us how you use 2 iPads. I would like to know, as I am thinking of buying one, which costs about $ 1,200 plus Telus $ 22 or so monthly, = maybe almost $ 3 00 a year?. What if I bough two at the el cheapo price of about $ 600 plus $n per month? What is the advantage?


----------



## psxp

iphoneottawa said:


> Done.
> 
> Leaves Apple:15 Apr
> Receive it:22 Apr




me too.. and I got to sleep in until 7:30 am


----------



## emalen

What's the Yordale line like are you guys allowed in the mall yet?


----------



## maximusbibicus

I know, its different strokes for different folks......but i am overjoyed that i am at home, with a toasty furnace, dog curled up next to me and PATIENCE. I'll get it when i get it. 

Lining up for anything makes me feel like herded cattle. 

Stay warm, guys.


----------



## kydee6039

A little late to the game but when do these actually go on sale?? I have a FS right down the street from me with no lines.

Do they go on sale when they open or 5:00pm??

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## iphoneottawa

5 pm


----------



## IronMac

emalen said:


> What's the Yordale line like are you guys allowed in the mall yet?


Yorkdale line got in early...about 4 am from what I've heard. You better hurry, there were around 3-4 people at that time.


----------



## IronMac

Well, it's 8:15 now. The line here is going north all the way from the Apple Store to in front of Indigo. Earlier, they told us no sleeping and no sitting on the floor. That has been relaxed, it seems.

Still very low on juice so don't expect more than hourly updates.


----------



## iphoneottawa

psxp said:


> me too.. and I got to sleep in until 7:30 am


Good to see they have stock. Hopefully the stores will have lots also. I plan to go to Rideau after work and see if I can get one. 


----------



## gmark2000

iphoneottawa said:


> Good to see they have stock.


Well if it's not shipping until April, it's probably not built yet.


----------



## tilt

Greensuperman32, I have been sending you texts, PMs on EhMac and also leaving you multiple voicemails for so many weeks since December and you never responded - I finally gave up.

It does not reflect well upon you when you ignore someone to whom you sold an expensive MB-Pro and still owe him something.

It kind of gives me the impression that you are avoiding me, which makes me infer that you were not on the up-and-up when you sold me the MB-Pro and that you are not a person one can trust.

Am I under the wrong impression? If you care to explain your behaviour I am willing to consider it.


----------



## wonderings

I emailed Carbon a while back and asked them to set one aside for me. They have one waiting for pickup after 5. So no line waiting for me. I wouldnt wait in line for it, I would just wait till they were in stock and I could walk in and pick it up. I generally have pretty good luck with this stuff. With the iPad 1 I just walked in around 4 that day and picked up a 32 gig wifi, the iPhone 3G when it first came out, walked into a Rogers store and picked one up around noon, same with the iPhone 4, both on release day.... having a friend who works at Rogers helps though


----------



## groovetube

maximusbibicus said:


> I know, its different strokes for different folks......but i am overjoyed that i am at home, with a toasty furnace, dog curled up next to me and PATIENCE. I'll get it when i get it.
> 
> Lining up for anything makes me feel like herded cattle.
> 
> Stay warm, guys.


I'm with you on that, I can't imagine lining up for anything like this.


----------



## gmark2000

Hundreds line up downtown Toronto for iPad 2 release - 680News



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MomentsofSanity

I was quite shocked to see people lining up at the Best Buy in London's soouth end this morning on my way to work. It's freakin' freezing! I just can't grasp the I need it now thought process that would cause someone to do it... and I LOVE my toys!!!


----------



## Bighead

Wow. Such dedications...


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any news from Rideau Ottawa?


----------



## lang

iphoneottawa said:


> Any news from Rideau Ottawa?


News interviewed some guy who was supposedly the first at 1:30 am


----------



## idesign

Hundreds line up downtown Toronto for iPad 2 release - 680News

Who wrote this freaking article? There's a ton of spelling mistakes and grammatical errors.


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Any news from Rideau Ottawa?


About 70-80 people in line.


----------



## IronMac

The Eaton Centre Apple Store has started to take down people's details and what iPad 2(s) they want to purchase.

The line is very long now, it's close to Sears now.


----------



## KMPhotos

Probably 60 people at Southgate Mall in Edmonton right now.


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> About 70-80 people in line.


Thanks. Will be there @ 3pm. Hope there will be enough iPads.


----------



## gordoon

While you're waiting, here's what it was like in Oz. Video - The look of iPad ecstasy - The Sydney Morning Herald


----------



## shonline

I am at Sherway and have been told I am number 58 in line. Another 15 now behind me. Very organized by security, but the next people arriving will have to stand outside all day...

Wife was at Best Buy Oakville and it is horribly disorganized. They want the people there to stand outside all day , no 10am tickets as originally promised, and won't tell them how many ey have!


----------



## Glutimus_Maximizer

Anyone here in line anywhere in Calgary that can tell me how big your line is?


----------



## Macaholic

Here's Sherway's lineup as of 10:30am.

YouTube - Sherway Apple Store iPad 2 Lineup


----------



## Rps

Question for you waiters.... I could care less about the cameras on the ipad 2, I can get a 32 gig ipad 1 for $449 at the refurb store.... anyone think the ipad 2 is worth the extra funds?


----------



## thadley

Rps said:


> Question for you waiters.... I could care less about the cameras on the ipad 2, I can get a 32 gig ipad 1 for $449 at the refurb store.... anyone think the ipad 2 is worth the extra funds?


If you need the extra space, it might be worth it to stick to the iPad 1. But from the reviews I've read it's not just the cameras, the general feel of it, the speed, everything has been improved on the 2. No big leaps, just small improvements overall. So if you're looking at, say, the 16GB wifi, I think it's worth the extra funds versus 449 refurb. Anything bigger, though, and it may not be worth it.


----------



## dmbfan

*Future shop waterloo*

I'm first in line here at Future Shop Waterloo - nobody here yet. I'm told they have stock, but aren't allowed to say how many. They won't confirm if they will be handing out numbers, etc. Oh well, I'll sit tight and wait for others to show up.


----------



## Macaholic

Rps said:


> Question for you waiters.... I could care less about the cameras on the ipad 2, I can get a 32 gig ipad 1 for $449 at the refurb store.... anyone think the ipad 2 is worth the extra funds?


I'd say that, if you already do not have an iPad, the iPad 2's faster dual core CPU as well as double the operating RAM (very important for more heavy-duty apps) are great reasons alone to get the new iPad. I have the original and I'm finding it's a little laggy under the latest OS...


----------



## Elric

No one in line yet at MacOutpost in London Ont. So I went for a walk around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Rps

Macaholic said:


> I'd say that, if you already do not have an iPad, the iPad 2's faster dual core CPU as well as double the operating RAM (very important for more heavy-duty apps) are great reasons alone to get the new iPad. I have the original and I'm finding it's a little laggy under the latest OS...


Is it the OS or the processor, can't you update the OS on the iPad 1?


----------



## Macaholic

Rps said:


> Is it the OS or the processor, can't you update the OS on the iPad 1?


Yes, you can update the OS on iPad 1, however, it's typical that all OSes -- AND THE APPS THAT RUN ON THEM -- become more complex over time. OTOH, I haven't tried a restore of my iPad 1 and started fresh again. That can help -- sometimes...


----------



## shooting_rubber

Rideau centre Apple store line is already out the door. People are lined up all inside and outside as well.


----------



## kyoru

anyone at west edmonton mall location? not sure if I should bother going to southgate or west ed


----------



## Adguyy

shooting_rubber said:


> Rideau centre Apple store line is already out the door. People are lined up all inside and outside as well.


outside? gee, it's cold out there 
I don't know if I want to wait in the cold when I go at 3pm.


----------



## IronMac

shooting_rubber said:


> Rideau centre Apple store line is already out the door. People are lined up all inside and outside as well.


That's crazy! The Rideau Centre should be big enough to accommodate the crowd. I know, I've been there often enough.

The Eaton Centre lineup has gotten to the point of ludicrously large. It's snaking from the AS all the way to just past Indigo and then around the central "well" to over to Harry Rosen and past. In fact, I think I can it coming close to the Coach store which would make it almost opposite the AS itself.

Anyone coming now is taking a HUGE chance that there is any stock left.


----------



## KMPhotos

kyoru said:


> anyone at west edmonton mall location? not sure if I should bother going to southgate or west ed


From what i am reading on Twitter, the line at Southgate is a little smaller than the one at WEM. Both are around 100 give or take a few. 
Someone tweeted WEM was at 200. But I'm not sure of that. 
I'm at Southgate and it's about 80-100


----------



## greensuperman32

Well I'm still out here freezing my ass off! The line has grown to a whopping 10 or so people here at best buy south London.


----------



## molasses

shonline said:


> ... Wife was at Best Buy Oakville and it is horribly disorganized. They want the people there to stand outside all day , no 10am tickets as originally promised, and won't tell them how many ey have!


This is exactly why I waited until 8:45pm last night to hit the FS & BB by my house for the official word from the store managers.

On Wed FS told me 10am tickets with return @ 5pm for purchase & no limits. 
Last night it became 5pm with 1 per customer.

Trying my luck around 3:30pm


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> rideau centre apple store line is already out the door. People are lined up all inside and outside as well.


omg


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> omg


People are almost lined up all the way to Nicholas street. I'd say close to 150 people in line.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Elric said:


> No one in line yet at MacOutpost in London Ont. So I went for a walk around the neighbourhood.



Any update on MacOutpost? Was thinking about popping in after 5 as I figured nto many people ever think to head there but I'm hearing they too now have a line going.


----------



## Elric

10 in line here at Mac Outpost in London


----------



## iphoneottawa

shooting_rubber said:


> People are almost lined up all the way to Nicholas street. I'd say close to 150 people in line.


Will there be enough for everyone?


----------



## fyrefly

IronMac said:


> The Eaton Centre lineup has gotten to the point of ludicrously large. It's snaking from the AS all the way to just past Indigo and then around the central "well" to over to Harry Rosen and past. In fact, I think I can it coming close to the Coach store which would make it almost opposite the AS itself.
> 
> Anyone coming now is taking a HUGE chance that there is any stock left.


That sounds about right. The iPhone 4 launch day lineup and iPad 1 lineups were about the same (wrapping all the way down the hall, around the raining and then back down all the way to the Apple Store).


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Will there be enough for everyone?


No idea. They haven't said anything yet. They are handing out cards for which models people want now.


----------



## thadley

Sherway isn't bad. Maybe 150ish in line. Has only grown by around 20-30 people since I joined an hour ago.


----------



## AutumnLord

fyrefly said:


> That sounds about right. The iPhone 4 launch day lineup and iPad 1 lineups were about the same (wrapping all the way down the hall, around the raining and then back down all the way to the Apple Store).


Do you know if they all got devices during those launches?


----------



## shooting_rubber

picture of where the line stopped about 30 minutes ago.. haven't checked since.


----------



## fyrefly

AutumnLord said:


> Do you know if they all got devices during those launches?


I seriously doubt it. Tho Eaton Centre did have iPhone 4's in stock on the Saturday (day after launch) - that's when I got mine - and only after 10 mins in line 'cause I wanted an unlocked one!


----------



## ericlewis91

shooting_rubber said:


> No idea. They haven't said anything yet. They are handing out cards for which models people want now.


just called bestbuy.. they said there was 50 people in line, good change of getting one she said on the phone


----------



## bringonthenite

200 lined up at Future Shop in Halifax. Only 50 iPads available!


----------



## IronMac

About 20 minutes ago, they came out and started handing out little cards to people indicating what model they wanted. Seems like they have quite a few but I doubt that it would satisfy the huge crowd that is here right now.

I'm getting two 16 gig Wi-Fi models, one white and one black. I'll be keeping one and selling the other. Not sure which one, though.


----------



## molasses

In line in Hamilton Upper James got here @ 3:50pm & 22nd in line!

Manager came out and explained the process - seems they're all organized. 5pm will tell the truth


----------



## keebler27

molasses said:


> In line in Hamilton Upper James got here @ 3:50pm & 22nd in line!
> 
> Manager came out and explained the process - seems they're all organized. 5pm will tell the truth


Sounds just like it was in the US. Very organized and civil

Good luck!


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Elric said:


> 10 in line here at Mac Outpost in London


Still debating heading there after work. If you can update once you're in if it seems worthwhile based on supply and line I'd be quite appreciative!


----------



## keebler27

ericlewis91 said:


> just called bestbuy.. they said there was 50 people in line, good change of getting one she said on the phone


the kanata store told me they only had 10...unless they were were lying to me


----------



## ericlewis91

Got in line at the north London bestbuy at 445 and I have a ticket for mu iPad 16gb wifi. About 30 behind and 30 infront. And there is still models left! Going to cancel online order


----------



## iChard

How is sherway? What are my chances of getting a 64 wi-fi?
Thanks for any post 5pm update!


----------



## dotcom

Future shop is sold out of WiFi only models. 3G about gone. I'll buy a 3G if I can. pM me if you'd like to buy it.


----------



## molasses

molasses said:


> In line in Hamilton Upper James got here @ 3:50pm & 22nd in line!
> 
> Manager came out and explained the process - seems they're all organized. 5pm will tell the truth


Went very smoothly no issues and a kind girl bought one for me too!



keebler27 said:


> Sounds just like it was in the US. Very organized and civil
> 
> Good luck!


Very organized and civil no idiots or anyone misbehaving.


----------



## Jagadis

I got to Best Buy near Yorkdale at 2:30 pm. Only 24 people in line. By the time 5 pm rolled along, there were about 100 people in line. Everyone got an iPad. The store had about 120-150 units in total. Much better than lining up at Yorkdale.


----------



## IronMac

Ok, am home now. I believe that I was the first to exit the Eaton Centre store with my two iPads.


----------



## junji98

to those who were out today? what are supplies looking like?


----------



## BlairT

i went to West Edmonton Mall store. got there at 8am was 39 in line. 
at 5pm there were 300 people is line. everyone got a ticket for an ipad 2 and lots left over


----------



## iphoneottawa

Just got mine from FS Ogilvie. 
Arrived @ 5 after work. They had a few left and were distributing tickets for them. 


----------



## robert

Got one from FS in Guelph. Went in at 6pm and got a ticket. 1/2 hour later on my way home. Probably sold out by now though. Line was not too long but constant.

Happy happy joy joy.


----------



## rockisdead

Anyone at fairview mall in north york,is there anything left,want to buy an white 16g wifi version,thx in advance.

Wanna try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## mjollymo

Went to apple store at rideau centre. In and out in 5 min with 32gb black wifi. Plenty of stock left.


----------



## Glutimus_Maximizer

I'm still in line to get an iPad at chinook center in Calgary. Got here at 4:20. They are very organized here and I have a card guaranteeing I will be getting the one I want. They're still handing out cards too, so if your still in need of an iPad in Calgary come to the chinook apple store, seems like they must have a lot.


----------



## thadley

iChard said:


> How is sherway? What are my chances of getting a 64 wi-fi?
> Thanks for any post 5pm update!


Can't speak to now, but when I walked back into the mall at around 8pm there were still people lined up, so presumably they still had stock.

One thing I'll throw out for those interested; I was maybe 150th in line and they were sold out of the red leather Smart Covers when I got there. Little annoying. Got the black instead, will order the red online and wait on it.

Best of luck guys!


----------



## chris56

Arrived at Upper Canada Mall (Newmarket ON) Apple Store at 7pm. They were out of 16GB and 32GB WHITE iPads, so I snagged one of each in black. The wait was about an hour. Too bad some waited over 12 hours hahaha.


----------



## junji98

hassle free at the eaton centre. arrived at 8:20ish, out by 9. two 64GB 3G models


----------



## iphoneottawa

Glad to see everyone got one!
Good luck to those shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Deathlok2001

I walked into the Southgate apple store in Edmonton at 6:30 tonight. I waited 5 minutes in a line and an apple dude gave me a ticket that guaranteed me an iPad 2. . Walked out with a 64G white. I bet once this current supply runs out, they will have delays getting resupplied due to the events in Japan.


----------



## rockisdead

I would go to fairview mall tomorrow for white 16 wifi version,if I could get one,I will cancel my online order.


----------



## Mac4me

rockisdead said:


> I would go to fairview mall tomorrow for white 16 wifi version,if I could get one,I will cancel my online order.


I just got in line at Fairview at 2.00 pm, there were at least 700 people ahead of me. I wanted 2 x 16 Gb G3's, but by the time they came around with the tickets they were all sold out of 16 Gb. So not wanting to leave empty handed I bumped up to 32 Gb's  I finally got out of there at 10.00 p.m. (they stayed open an extra hour). Anyway to answer your question, they were completely sold out of white iPads - black only available.
Tomorrow...who knows, some white ones might "miraculously" appear!
Good luck!


----------



## ifade

I got my iPad at Chinook mall of Calgary just before 9 pm, I have been waited for almost 4 hours. It is good that every one is guaranteed to get one tonight in the mall.


----------



## milhaus

How is stock of the smart covers in Apple Stores around the city? The reseller I purchased from was out in a few minutes, though they had lots of iPads.


----------



## Mac4me

The Fairview Mall store had a pretty good supply of them @ 10.00 p.m. So if you go there tomorrow, you should be able to get one.

I'm not enthralled with them, so will wait 'till I go to the US next month and pick up another design that encases the entire iPad and not just the front.


----------



## greensuperman32

i wanted to get a smart cover and the best buy i was at had plenty of them, but not in the colour i wanted  i guess i will wait till other companies make use of the magnets.


----------



## Mckitrick

Are the red covers available in store or on-line only?


----------



## djaikon

Got to Chinook Mall Apple store at about 6pm. At 9pm I walked out with 2 32gb white WiFi Ipad 2's. They seemed to have a ton of stock of all models of iPad 2, and were handing out tickets to everyone in line, guaranteeing an iPad for the day. They also had every colour of cover and all accessories available.


----------



## iphoneottawa

milhaus said:


> How is stock of the smart covers in Apple Stores around the city? The reseller I purchased from was out in a few minutes, though they had lots of iPads.


At FS Ottawa @ 5 PM, they seemed to have some of the colors but not all. No red.


----------



## rockisdead

Just phoned fairview location,ipad2 sold out.


----------



## dotcom

Called a couple of Future Shops in Waterloo and Brampton. None available. Apple Store at Square One says limited supplies but can't tell me model or quantities available. You have to go to the store.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I would say Apple stores are (were?) your best chance today.


----------



## MacAttraction

iphoneottawa said:


> I would say Apple stores are (were?) your best chance today.


Yes! I went to the West Edmonton Mall yesterday at about 6:15pm, got a ticket for the 16GB 3G, and was out by 7:05pm, and when I asked they said they still had extra stock for all ranges of the iPad. So there is a good chance if some one goes in today they will get the iPad they want.


----------



## fyrefly

Still a large lineup at the Apple Store Eaton Centre. They seem to have lots of stock, as far as I could tell - no-one was being told to leave, or leaving empty handed.

Lots of stock of the smart covers and HDMI dongles too.


----------



## supermeera

I went to Sherway gardens yesterday around 8:45 pm to pickup something from Pottery barn for a friend of mine, as I was walking out I was shocked to see there was no line up at the apple store! Walked in and out with a 32 Gb model although they were sold out of white, the color I wanted. Although I had wanted to get one, due to line ups and limited stock I didn't think I was going to be able to score one, right place, right time I suppose. But from what I saw they had plenty of stock, I would have to agree that Apple stores probably are the best bet for anyone looking to get an iPad for the remainder of the weekend.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Anyone knows if Rideau Apple Store still has any left or will be getting any soon?
Thx


----------



## iChard

Was in and out of eatons yesterday in about an hour. Got there just before 10am.
Got 64 black wifi. They said people were just walkin right in after the line was served on the first day there as well.


----------



## rockisdead

Just called apple store and the lady said that I could order tonight and pick up in store,not sure how I can do it,seemed apple store does not have this kind of option.


----------



## mgmitchell

Bleh. Who cares? The sky is not falling. I'll pick one up soon enough.


----------



## fyrefly

Apple has a new Canada-only (so far?) "Reserve and Pick up in Store" system, apparently:

http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects/ProductReservation.woa/wo/13.0.1.0.1.3.0.7.1.10.5.19.2.1

Tho currently all stores that I checked (GTA) all say "Unavailable" for all models. AKA it's sold out.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Called the future shop in Chatham today and they actually had quite a few in stock still. Was able to get my 32gb without any hassle and they still had a bunch of 64gb in stock. All wi-fi only. 

Wife thinks I'm nuts for driving the extra 45 there and back on the way home for work but that's what counseling is for.


----------



## csonni

I don't know why Future Shop is only selling in store and not online. Wish I had one within driving distance.


----------



## jeepguy

MomentsofSanity said:


> Called the future shop in Chatham today and they actually had quite a few in stock still. Was able to get my 32gb without any hassle and they still had a bunch of 64gb in stock. All wi-fi only.
> 
> Wife thinks I'm nuts for driving the extra 45 there and back on the way home for work but that's what counseling is for.


I was at the Barrie FS store yesterday, and they where sold, today one of the sales reps called and said they got more in today, but only 64gb 3G, so went by and picked one up


----------



## rockisdead

Unavailable for all models.


----------



## Bitruder

This morning I noticed that many Future Shops in the Hamilton / Brantford area were getting stock in according to their website. Around 11:45 am I drove to the one near me and they had a bunch of 32 GB Black WiFi only ones (just so happened to be the exact model I wanted). The store was literally empty other than the employees.

There was an interesting conversation between two FS employees while I was there:
Employee A: "Hey, why's this iPad cover more expensive than this one?"
Employee B: "I don't know. I guess black ones are just more expensive."
Employee A: "Huh, silly Apple. Who'd pay twice as much just because it's a different colour?"
Employee B: "I know eh? haha"
Me: "The more expensive one is leather and the other one isn't."
Employee A: "Really? Huh, look, so it is. I figured they were all just made of plastic."

Go future shop.


----------



## milhaus

If anyone in Toronto is looking for a 32Gb WiFi and doesn't want to mess with looking for stock, or buying from profiteers, I have a 32Gb Black iPad2 BNIB waiting to be picked up at cost ($705 incl. env. fee and taxes) for ehMac-ers. I'm located around Midtown.


----------



## bringonthenite

Walked into a Future Shop (Bayers Lake - Halifax) this afternoon and they had 5 32GB Black Wifi's so I bought one and cancelled my online order.


----------



## SINC

bringonthenite said:


> Walked into a Future Shop (Bayers Lake - Halifax) this afternoon and they had 5 32GB Black Wifi's so I bought one and cancelled my online order.


I did the very same when I walked into a London Drugs outlet and bought a white 64GB Wifi model.


----------

